# promise - done bringing in new ones ..... for this year



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - well some things have happened - good and bad .... so where do I start.

well - lets just go with the good. I have brought home 1 - April 12 buckling, 1 - Jan 12 doeling, 2 - Feb 12 doelings, 1 April doeling.... oh yah ... that is just the nigerians - LOL. I also brought in 2 March Kiko doelings and a Boer doeling.

We are very excited about our breeding schedule for fall 2012 / 2013 - make sure and check it out at http://www.southlandranchtx.com/Breeding_Schedule.html

here are the 2 new doelings that we brought in this past weekend - they are Jan and Feb kids - both sired by +B Flat Rocks Gem's Legacy *S one is out of Piddlin Acres CB Moodswing and the other is out of Piddlin acres Suzuki's Pearl.

pasture pics taken today of the 2 new ones -

Pistol -










Soc -


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on adding such pretty little girls! :leap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful girls congrats!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! I really like Soc's coloring


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Those are sweet looking and I love the wattles on Soc!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on such pretty girls! :leap: :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty girls! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

congrats, they are cute looking girls. And good luck with your promise, I had promised that myself but when a friend was selling 90% of her herd at a good price, well, I have 60 new additions lol.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! I like Soc


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

now to tame them out - that is going to be interesting - I don't deal well with the crap of being a twit. I have 2 of my own that I must work with too as they were dam raised this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.. :thumb:


----------

